# GYM in Motor City



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Fitness First is supposed to open in Motor City?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

They have a promo stand just inside Spinney's in Motor City touting for victims...... I mean customers.

I've managed to dodge the "Hello Sirrrrrrr" so far so don't know the date, sorry.


----------

